# Political Compass Memes



## RichardMongler (May 3, 2020)

These never fail to amuse me. Post any/all amusing ones you happen to come across. OC encouraged.


Spoiler: The classic (NSFW)


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 3, 2020)

I've only ever finished one of those quizzes once. I just get so bored halfway through that I quit.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 3, 2020)




----------



## HeyYou (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Marco Fucko (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Foxxo (May 4, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> View attachment 1270232
> View attachment 1270233


Not gonna lie, the bottom right one got me. I'm sure the media would put that in top-right, though, since it implies that even the Qatari prefer whites.


----------



## RichardMongler (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Slap47 (May 4, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I've only ever finished one of those quizzes once. I just get so bored halfway through that I quit.



The most popular quiz has quite a few questions that are basically meaningless and unclear. It's very strange.


----------



## Shugo (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Hugbox Kommissar (May 4, 2020)

Unironically liking the country specific compasses that require five paragraphs of explanation.









						r/PoliticalCompassMemes - Politicalcompass but its Norway
					

355 votes and 30 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## RichardMongler (May 4, 2020)

Hugbox Kommissar said:


> Unironically liking the country specific compasses that require five paragraphs of explanation.
> View attachment 1270713
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all great.


----------



## not william stenchever (May 4, 2020)




----------



## RichardMongler (May 4, 2020)

Poland's got three compasses:


----------



## Monolith (May 5, 2020)

Auth-Right invades the rest of the compass.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 5, 2020)

I’ve already posted it before, but I’ll post it again



it’s supposed to be each quadrant’s favorite cartoon.


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Captain Hastings Official (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 5, 2020)

This StoneToss Guy seems based.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Michael Jacks0n (May 6, 2020)

'Murica edition.


----------



## Rob_Mercury (May 6, 2020)

RichardMongler said:


> View attachment 1271245


What I find funny about the "Gdansk Liberal" one, is how Danzig used to have a big Nazi voter base because there were a lot of Germans who hated not living in what they considered their country. But I have no knowledge of Polish politics, so what do I know?


----------



## Raging Capybara (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Hugbox Kommissar (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 7, 2020)

Rob_Mercury said:


> View attachment 1275357



As always, auth master race.


----------



## Porthos (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 15, 2021)

Some of my favorites.
















The chess one is so good.


----------



## celebrityskin (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## greenvector36 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## JambledUpWords (Sep 24, 2021)

Spoiler: Massive meme dump


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 22, 2021)

In honor of the upcoming holiday season


----------



## Cultured Xeno (Nov 22, 2021)




----------

